# couple of new vids



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Nothing great just some recent stuff!!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Cool man, your stuff is always the bomb. :thumbsup:


----------



## StefanC (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL, is it raining in the cabin video?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

StefanC said:


> LOL, is it raining in the cabin video?


Yep....It's Florida...We always get pop up showers...no big deal:whistling2:


----------

